# Java3D Node -> Obj Data



## Developer_X (22. Mai 2009)

Hi, kann man aus Java3D Nodes, Obj Dateien schreiben?
wenn ja wie? kann mir einer dazu weiterhelfen?

PS: wenn ihr das kennt, wie das geht, werden dann auch die Appearances und TextTuren so in die ObjDatei gemacht?

geht das vielleicht irgendwie mit getPoints()
bei ner TransformGroup oder so


----------



## Noctarius (22. Mai 2009)

Hast du schon mal ne OBJ Datei geladen, die Texturen enthalten hat?


----------



## Developer_X (22. Mai 2009)

nee, aber appearances, texturen sind kein muss, aber kann mir einer von euch so ne art methode:
getPoints oder ne Klasse die aus einer TransformGroup ne ObjDatei macht geben?
hier her posten


----------

